
Formula E SUV - tomcam
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/6/20684239/formula-e-extreme-offroad-suv-goodwood
======
eitland
> which was created by Formula E founder Alejandro Agag, is to race in far-
> flung places with “fragile ecosystems” to “highlight the impact of climate
> change,” as well as promote electric vehicle technology.

Well well. There's always an excuse for it :-/

Edit: by all means raise awareness but maybe not by bringing a racing circus
to town.

------
benj111
Surely something like E Touring Cars would be a better fit? It's still road
racing, so could use the same tracks on the same weekends and helps push the
state of the art in consumer cars more directly.

This looks more like a group B rally car, which didn't turn out so well...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B)

------
chrisco255
Calling that an SUV is a stretch but damn does that look fun to drive!

~~~
ahartmetz
Yes indeed, it looks actually suitable for rough terrain and will be driven in
such.

------
darkteflon
Finally found my climate change prepper car.

